# liaison wifi Imac - Ipod touch ???



## yt (28 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir  
j'ai bien parcouru le forum , j'ai vu des sujets qui parlaient du même problème mais je n'ai pas eu de réponses à mes questions  


donc j'ai depuis peu un Ipod touch qui fonctionne bien , mais voilà trois jour que j'essaie sans succès de le connecter à internet 

j'ai un Imac récent avec léopard avec donc airport connecté à internet par une livebox orange 

dans le réglage de l' Ipod à wifi , choisissez un réseau , j'ai bien livebox ..... avec les trois trait du wifi en noir 
quand je le sélectionne, j'ai un message " impossible de rejoindre le réseau < Livebox ....>
sur mon Imac airport est activé 4 trait noir , livebox .... est sélectionné 

et pi voilà je suis totalement bloqué , rien dans le mode d'emplois minimaliste de l'Ipod  

j'ai bien essayé de créer un nouveau réseau " Imac de M... P...... "
l'Ipod le vois aussi, mais toujours le même message " impossible de rejoindre .... "

donc sans votre aide sur le forum j'ai bien peur de ne jamais savoir connecter ce bazar !
moi qui croyais que c'était super simple :mouais:  

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Avant de mettre en wifi ton touch sur ton réseau, tu n'aurai pas oublier de mettre ta livebox en mode synchronisation (le petit bouton en-dessous de la boite) ?


----------



## yt (28 Mai 2008)

merci 
super idée ça le bouton sous la livebox !
maintenant dans réglages : Wi-fi , la livebox est bien reconnue !  

néanmoins safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir les pages car " le serveur est introuvable "

c'est dire que je ne suis pas beaucoup plus avancé


----------



## yt (30 Mai 2008)

ben finalement , lendemain ça fonctionnait :mouais: 
falait peut être le temps que ça ce mette en place


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

J'aimerai comprendre pourquoi ma Livebox n'accepte pas l'adresse mac de mon iPod Touch ? 

Je suis obligé de rendre le wifi libre pour m'y connecte . 

Un remède ?


----------



## twinworld (25 Décembre 2008)

Le sujet du fil est "*Vos applis préférées pour iPhone/iTouch non jailbreakés*", votre question n'a rien à voir semble-t-il ;-)


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

On doit creer un topic donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Et c'est le 2ème fil que tu squattes plus ou moins avec cette question...

Fais une recherche sur le forum, tu risques de trouver un fil adéquate.

Au hasard, le 1er trouvé en 2 seconde...

Du coup, j'ai déplacé sa question ici. Merci.

[EDIT GWEN] Du coup, j'ai déplacé le bout de discussion dans ce fil. Merci pour la ntification. G


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Merci mais j'ai réussi grâce a toi antoine et a itako  

Mais la remote :/


----------

